# 5510 won't start



## vicki (Aug 25, 2007)

The tractor would start but there was no power. When you moved the hand throttle up or down, there was no change in the engine speed. It basically just idled everywhere. When you moved the hand throttle, the arm on the side of the engine would move back and forth. We changed the water separator filter and opened the drain next to the fuel tank and some water came out there. We have primed the filter with the key on but it won't start and keep running. We have gotten it to start, but it's like it is not getting fuel or flooding itself out. Can anybody help us? Thanks.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

is the cable linked to the throttle arm or w/e broken?


----------

